

Two weeks of SIOC wishes - CaptSolo
http://groups.google.com/group/sioc-dev/browse_thread/thread/d006ce5bc2487b73

======
paul_houle
Just to fill in come context, SIOC is an RDF vocabulary that describes web
content and communities. In my mind, any site that's based on a CMS or a
database should export a version of itself in SIOC: SIOC, for instance, makes
it possible to separate comments from the rest of a page, so search engines
can separate comments from "official text", so we don't need to put a silly
nofollow on comment links.

